# huntsmore/huntsbrook



## leonard small

hi
I sailed from dundee in 1954 first trip as jnr eng.
ended up in China,the ship was the mv huntsmore or huntsbrook
memory gone
owner was oscar gross
any info or picture would be wonderful
regards
Len Small


----------



## dave beaumont

*Huntsbrook*

Huntsbrook started out been built as Derrynane but completed as Empire Macalpine for M.O.T(Mgd Wm Thomson and Co) Sold McGowen and Gross Ltd 1946.
1947 R/N Derrynane
1951 Huntsbrook Power Steamship Co (O.Gross and Sons)
1959 Suva Breeze South Breeze Nav. Hong Kong (J.Manners and Co)
1965 T/F San Fernando S.S. Co Panama Flag R/N Djatingaleh (for charter to Djarkarta Lloyd]
1966 R/N San Ernesto
1968 Mgt T/F to Jaguar Shipping Co. Hong Kong R/N Pacific Endeavour
1969 To Cia. Nueva del Oriente S.A. Panama Flag (same mgrs)
Sold Hong Kong breakers. Arrived 21/2/70 for demolition.
Huntsmre started out as Derrymore

1951 Huntsmore Power SteamshipCo (O.Gross and sons)
1968 Aegis Hope Alcon Shipping Co. Cypriot flag 
Sold Chinese mainland breakers. Arrived Shanghai 11/73

Hope this is of some help to you. Cheers Dave


----------



## leonard small

*mvhuntsmore*

thanks Dave for the information
looks like it was the huntsmore it was quite new when I joined her
regards
Len Small


----------



## sperm whale

*Huntsland*

Good day Leonard,
I was third mate on the Huntsland 1966 - 1967
The Huntsmore had a crankcase explosion near to the Azores in March 1967 and my ship (Huntsland) towed her into the Azores. I never heard of her after that.

Nick


----------



## leonard small

*huntsmore explosion*

thank you for information Nick.
have been unable to obtain any info on the o gross company

thanks Len Small


----------



## Don Sangster

*Huntsmore*



leonard small said:


> hi
> I sailed from dundee in 1954 first trip as jnr eng.
> ended up in China,the ship was the mv huntsmore or huntsbrook
> memory gone
> owner was oscar gross
> any info or picture would be wonderful
> regards
> Len Small


 Len did you ever get a photo of the Huntsmore she was the last ship I
sailed on joined her in Cardiff in Oct 1958 skinned out in Thevenard
South Australia in Mar 1959 if you have a photo I would be gratefull
for a copy to go in my album the only photo I've seen of O Gross ships is the 
Huntsland
Regards Don Sangster


----------



## leonard small

*huntsmore*

sorry
Don have not been able to get a photo or very much info on ship or 
o gross company
regards Len Small.


----------



## Dave Edge

On 3 July 1936 Donald McCowan and Captain Oscar Gross founded McCowan & Gross, apparently to take advantage of the British Government's 'Scrap & Build' scheme, where generous, cheap loans would be granted to build new tonnage equivalent to that of old ships sold for scrap. In all six tramps were built with names beginning 'Derry', eg "Derrymore". In 1946 the company took over Power Steamship Co, another small tramp company founded in 1906 and new ships were registered in its name with McCowan & Gross as managers. In 1951 Donald McCowan withdrew from the partnership and the company became O. Gross & Sons. A new naming scheme was adopted with the prefix 'Hunts' (the Gross family home was 'Huntsland') and the letters MG on the funnel were changed to OG. Never a very big company the most ships ever owned at one time was five about 1950. Four ships were operated in the 1960's but were sold from 1968 onwards. The company's last ship, "Huntsland", was driven ashore at Hong Kong on 17 August 1971 by typhoon 'Rose', refloated and sold to Hong Kong breakers. I have posted a few photo's of "Cape Clear" under 'Tramp steamers', this was formerly McCowan & Gross's "Derryclare" and somewhere I have a photo of the "Huntsmore" which I will post if I can locate it. Information from "Travels of the Tramps", Volume 5, by Norman Middlemiss.


----------



## R58484956

MV Huntsbrook (ex Derryname-1954, ex Empire Macalpine 1947) 5006 tons built 1943 by Burntisland SB Co, Burntisland. 417.1 x 57.0 x 24.7. 4 cyl Doxford diesel. DF, ESD, GyC, Radar. Code flags GFNF, Registered London.

Mv Huntsfield (Ex Moorcote 1951, Ex Mooroy 1949) 5027 tons, Built 1936 by Wm Doxford Sunderland, 3 cyl Diesel by shipbuilders. 423.7 x 54.2 x 26.1. Code flags GYSR.
DF, ESD. Registered London.

MV Huntsmore (Ex Derrymore 1951) 5678 tons, Built 1951 by Burntisland SB Co;Burntisland. 4 cyl diesel built by by Hawthorn Leslie, Newcastle. 444.8 x 60.0 x 26.5. DF, ESD, GyC, Radar. Registered London.

All 3 owned by Power SS Co; and managed by O Gross & Sons Ltd.


----------



## WLH

*McCowen & Gross*

I had on several cruises with Donald McCowen on his large motor yacht, which became the Southampton School of Navigation Radar training vessel, Somerset, he was still very active with O. Gross - we always knew him as Otto - until 1956. Don, as he was known to all, was an outstanding Cambridge scholar, rowing blue, his father owned and ran a Shipping Company in Ireland. He served a distinguished career in Coastal Forces throughout the war, Lt. Commander, MTB's. Commissioned a mural size painting for his yacht which depicted all of the ten Derry ships, I can not recall all of their names, painting was removed upon sale of yacht and returned to his Hampshire home. DHE retired to the Bahamas and passed on several years ago.
Not a lot, but every little helps.......regards............WLH


----------



## tercar

*Moorby, Moorcot, Huntsfield,Elbow River*

Having just ascertained all the names of my very first ship in 1949,ie MOORCOT, Owners, Mcowan & Gross, do any of you gentlemen by any chance have a picture in your possession that I might have a copy of?

Regards

Tercar


----------



## rob123ert

hello Len, i was very pleased to read that you sailed on the Huntsmore. it is forty years since i was sailing on the same ship. in the month of semptember,1966, the Huntsmore was probably alongside at tarsus, a creek on the northwest side of Vancouver island, British Columbia, Canada. we were taking on a cargo of timber bound for Avonmouth Bristol, u.k. i had joined the ship at M****illes on the 4th. of April 1966, as second cook and baker. the ships cook experienced a nervous breakdown whilst alongside at Kawasaki, japan. so from there sailed as ships cook. if you want to reply, i would be interested to hear from you, yours, Robert Eustace.


----------



## john shaw

Huntsmore

renamed 1968 Aegis Hope, arrived Shanghai for scrapping 11/73


----------



## john shaw

Huntsmore

renamed 1968 Aegis Hope, arrived Shanghai for scrapping 11/73

PS apologies,ignore me, no attention to detail-- just saw that Dave put these details on in reply #2!


----------



## rob123ert

:It was the good ship Huntsmore, she was a bloody sight, two black balls by day, and two red lights at night.: Quotation from the Ships Electrician, 1966.


----------



## noel woodhead

*mv huntsmore*

was on humtsmore 1966 deck boy april to december 1966 paid off in bristol, great time, went through suez and panama canal , french charter to calcutta, bombay budge budge, then to japan, los angeles, canada, singapore,azures, great time for 17yera old always breaking down will always remember the old huntsmore, with fond memories.


----------



## ian d.cameron

*Huntsmore*

Photo Here
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships H/slides/Huntsmore-01.html


----------



## Pete63

Hi
I joined the Huntsmore as a pantry boy on August 14th 1962 and stayed with her for all my merchant service until June 3rd 1963.I then decided to join th RN.
There is a picture i took of the Huntsmore at around that time on my profile,under name Pete63.The only picture i have of that era.
I am now 63 and live in St Austell,Cornwall in the UK.
Onboard the Huntsmore i had the nickname "SPEEDY".
Regards Pete


----------



## adam philip

Don Sangster said:


> Len did you ever get a photo of the Huntsmore she was the last ship I
> sailed on joined her in Cardiff in Oct 1958 skinned out in Thevenard
> South Australia in Mar 1959 if you have a photo I would be gratefull
> for a copy to go in my album the only photo I've seen of O Gross ships is the
> Huntsland
> Regards Don Sangster


[QUOTE Don Sangster 65206] sailed on Huntsmore 1958 /1962 remember when you left us in Thevenard I was third engineer my nickname was haggis
regards
adam philip


----------



## Don Sangster

Hello Adam I vaguely remember you I think it is the nickname I remember most
it was 50 years ago on the 28th of March.Got a job at Woomera rocket range after I left the Huntsmore have lived in NZ and Australia ever since been home a few times the last 3years ago stayed for 3 months but was glad to get back to Christchurch NZ 
Regards
Don Sangster


----------



## uskside

I was on Huntsmore June 1963/May 1964 Tamped all over.
We were on Government charter Americans,21 ports in the states off to India then back to start all over again. Spent three Xmas's in New Orleans. 2nd Cook / Bricklayer/Baker. Anyone out there on her at the same time.


----------



## buff-19

sperm whale said:


> Good day Leonard,
> I was third mate on the Huntsland 1966 - 1967
> The Huntsmore had a crankcase explosion near to the Azores in March 1967 and my ship (Huntsland) towed her into the Azores. I never heard of her after that.
> 
> Nick


I was junior engineer on the Huntsmore and was on the foot plates at the time of the "Explosion" Thanks for the Tow.....We were towed from the Azores to Trieste where I debobbed


----------



## dickmeek77

Hi, Was a asst steward on the Huntsville (one of Oscar Gross ship) join her in Avonmouth July 1964 and signed off in Plymouth August 1965 (not bad trip!!) Looking for more photos have found three here but only one is any good. Can't remember any names of the crew. After that ship sign up with Port Line Ltd for for the 12 years on contract. Dick.


----------



## Charlie Hannah

Don Sangster said:


> Len did you ever get a photo of the Huntsmore she was the last ship I
> sailed on joined her in Cardiff in Oct 1958 skinned out in Thevenard
> South Australia in Mar 1959 if you have a photo I would be gratefull
> for a copy to go in my album the only photo I've seen of O Gross ships is the
> Huntsland
> Regards Don Sangster


Hi Don,this the one your looking for.










Don if you need anymore photo's use this site here www.photoship.co.uk


----------



## Philthy

*Huntsmore and Huntsville*



Don Sangster said:


> Len did you ever get a photo of the Huntsmore she was the last ship I
> sailed on joined her in Cardiff in Oct 1958 skinned out in Thevenard
> South Australia in Mar 1959 if you have a photo I would be gratefull
> for a copy to go in my album the only photo I've seen of O Gross ships is the
> Huntsland
> Regards Don Sangster


Hi,I served as A.B.on both the Huntsmore..(11months..63-64) and the Huntsville..(12 months 65-66 ) and have photos of both...if you want to contact me...my e.mail is [email protected]thy


----------



## JonoG1

I am curious as I has a family member aboard the Huntsmore in 1962, he said the vessel was 'off' Cuba during the missile crisis and the Russian vessels. Is this correct as I cannot find any info about it ?


----------



## Philthy

*re.Huntsmore*

Hi! and thanks for the note about the "Huntmore",sorry I cant help you regarding the whereabouts of her at that time...I joined her on 4-6-63 until 25-5-64..Cheers philthy


----------



## Philthy

*re Huntsmore*



Don Sangster said:


> Len did you ever get a photo of the Huntsmore she was the last ship I
> sailed on joined her in Cardiff in Oct 1958 skinned out in Thevenard
> South Australia in Mar 1959 if you have a photo I would be gratefull
> for a copy to go in my album the only photo I've seen of O Gross ships is the
> Huntsland
> Regards Don Sangster


Hi Don,have just read your note and I have a photo of the Huntsmore...I was a A.B. on her for almost a year,4-6-63 to 25-5-64...I also skinned out from the Baron Minto in 65 at Townsville ,unfortunately I also got deported same year on the Huntsville where I spent 13 months ,paying off in Hamburg..if you send me a e.mail address...I will forward the photo..I now live in Sydney and still at sea...my e.mail address is [email protected]rs, philthy


----------



## Philthy

uskside said:


> I was on Huntsmore June 1963/May 1964 Tamped all over.
> We were on Government charter Americans,21 ports in the states off to India then back to start all over again. Spent three Xmas's in New Orleans. 2nd Cook / Bricklayer/Baker. Anyone out there on her at the same time.


Hi..Phil Evans here...I joined the Huntsmore on 4-6-63 until 25-5-64...w as A.B. now living in Australia and still at sea...mate of mine who I would like to get in touch with was Rob Dyason also A..B. whats your name old shipmate?...my e.mail is [email protected] ,drop us a line...Cheers philthy


----------



## Knightswood Boy

Sailed on the m.v."Huntsbrook " October 1955 to February 1956 Master J.E.Robinson .the trip was from Continent to west Coast of Africa ,up the creeks very interesting.Returned via Conakry to Newcastle with Iron ore.


----------



## DURANGO

I think it is quite amazing that a company with a small fleet of ships should have had one in such close proximity so as to be able to come to the rescue of another one of the company,s ships with regards to the Huntsland taking the Huntsmore in tow, especially as from what I can make out they where world wide trampers


----------



## jmbrent

The Huntsmore finally ended up at Swan Hunter drydocks in Wallsend on Tyneside for a crankshaft replacement, I remember it well as an apprentice fitter I had to crawl through the scavange space and type numbers on all the bolts holding the scavange to the entablature for reuse, lovely job Ha Ha!!!!!


----------



## arthur elletson

I joined the huntsmore in sept 1964 till 27th aug 1965 left hull for Antwerp,hamburg,cape town,durban.p.e,then across to Rosario,b.a then thru the magellen straights across to Honolulu,kobe Nagoya,yokohama then across to Vancouver,port alberni,victoria nanimo,then to south shields very eventfull trip could write a book about it


----------



## AlbieR

Good photo of Huntsmore here 
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1856100
Happy New Year
AlbieR


----------



## Bluejack

*m.v.Huntsfield*

Record from Mike Jobson of time spent on m.v.Huntsfield 1966-68 should it be of any interest re history of O Gross ships - 
M.V. Huntsfield (2nd Mate)
GXJJ

(Captains H.O’Connell and Jacob)


Signed on 17th October 1966 Emden
Dalhousie
Tampa
Panama
(to Kobe Pilot)
Nao-Shima
Tonda
Hososhima
Taganoura
Singapore
Bangkok
Suez
Bremen


Signed off 8th March 1967 Bremen for leave

………………………………………….

Signed on 22nd March 1967 Hamburg


Rotterdam
Havana
Matanzas
Panama
Moji
Shimonoseki
Yokohama
Nagoya
Tobata
Shanghai
Yokohama
[Engine problems]
Honolulu
Acapulco
Manzanillo


22nd September 1967 Manzanillo (following engine repairs) to Panama
17th September 1967 arrived Panama
29th September 1967 Panama to Nuevitas
2nd October 1967 arrived Nuevitas
9th October 1967 Nuevitas to Havana
19th October 1967 Havana to Guayabal
26th October 1967 Kingston to Cristobal
31st October 1967 Panama to Japan (7,600 miles – ETA 1330 on 22nd November 1967)
28th November 1967 arrived Tokyo (Yokohama)
21st December 1967 Yokohama to Nakhodka, USSR (for bunkers)
26th December 1967 Nakhodka to Cuba (15,650 miles)
3rd January 1968 Nakhodka to Durban
19th January 1968 arrived Durban
27th January 1968 Durban to Las Palmas
11th February 1968 arrived Las Palmas
13th February 1968 Las Palmas (to Bari)
17th February 1968 Las Palmas to Venice [ETA 0900 – 20th February]
20th February 1968 arrived Venice
23rd March 1968 Venice to Crotone
24th March 1968 arrived Crotone
7th April 1968 Crotone to Genoa
8th April 1968 arrived Genoa
18th April 1968 Marseilles to Ceuta
19th April 1968 arrived Ceuta
21st April 1968 Ceuta to Havana [ETA 1200 – 2nd May]
2nd May 1968 arrived Havana
Havana to Mariel to Matanzas (short stop at Havana for overheating prop shaft bearing)
7th June 1968 Matanzas to Japan via Panama
12th June 1968 Havana to Colon
17 June 1968 Panama to Japan [8,378 miles ETA 2300 – 13th July]
13th July 1968 arrived Tokyo
Signed off 6th August 1968 Osaka
m.v. Huntsfield sold to Greek owners. Crew signed off and mostly flown home to UK via Hong Kong

List of all ports visited on m.v. Huntsfield


[Trip 1]
Emden
Dalhousie
Tampa
Panama
(Kobe Pilot)
Nao-Shima
Tonda
Hososhima
Taganoura
Singapore
Bangkok
Suez
Bremen
[Trip 2]
Hamburg
Rotterdam
Havana
Matanzas
Panama
Moji-ko
Shimonoseki
Yokohama
Nagoya
Tobata
Shanghai
Yokohama
Honolulu
Acapulco
Manzanillo
Panama
Nuevitas
Havana
Guyabal
Kingston
Cristobal
Panama
Tokyo (Yokohama)
Nakhodka (USSR)
Durban
Las Palmas
Venice
Crotone
Genoa
Marseilles
Ceuta
Havana
Mariel
Matanzas
Colon (Panama Canal)
Tokyo
Osaka


----------



## Benium

Philthy said:


> Hi,I served as A.B.on both the Huntsmore..(11months..63-64) and the Huntsville..(12 months 65-66 ) and have photos of both...if you want to contact me...my e.mail is [email protected]thy


Hi Phil,
Looks like we were shipmates on the Huntsville in 65/66.
I was the very young Irish R/O on her, joined her in Liverpool for a 6 month trip that turned out to be a 15 month trip, going round the world twice no less! Through Suez and Panama, Newcastle, Australia to Osaka with coal, then Wollongong/Newcastle to Japan again (Nagoya?). Fifty four ports in 15 months! I believe.Memory not what it was! A marvellous experience but great to get back home! Ben


----------



## uskside

Philthy said:


> Hi..Phil Evans here...I joined the Huntsmore on 4-6-63 until 25-5-64...w as A.B. now living in Australia and still at sea...mate of mine who I would like to get in touch with was Rob Dyason also A..B. whats your name old shipmate?...my e.mail is [email protected] ,drop us a line...Cheers philthy


Hi philthy
I have sent you an E/Mail I was on the Huntsmore same time as you 
2nd Cook and Baker I have some photo's Read E/Mail if you haven't got it let me know. (Thumb)(Thumb)
Regards John


----------



## BermoNZboy

My Dad sailed to New Zealand on the Derrynane in the late 40s early 50s and stayed in Lyttleton over Christmas. I wonder if anyone else on this thread was also aboard at that time?


----------



## BermoNZboy

uskside said:


> Hi philthy
> I have sent you an E/Mail I was on the Huntsmore same time as you
> 2nd Cook and Baker I have some photo's Read E/Mail if you haven't got it let me know. (Thumb)(Thumb)
> Regards John


Funny, my old man was the 2nd cook and baker when it was the Derrrynane on route NZ to UK ealy '50s


----------



## adam philip

DURANGO said:


> I think it is quite amazing that a company with a small fleet of ships should have had one in such close proximity so as to be able to come to the rescue of another one of the company,s ships with regards to the Huntsland taking the Huntsmore in tow, especially as from what I can make out they where world wide trampers


Hi Durango The Huntsmore was also towed by the Huntsland In june 1958 from the middle of the indian ocean To Colombo [Ceylon] with thrust failure, that was during the long strke in Colombo. that makes it even more amazing, That resulted eventually in the main engine repair at Swan Hunters, I represented Mr Duncan the super at most of the engine removal and rebuild, He and I both left just before refit of engine joining Nigerian National Lines Adam


----------



## gwde

Hi, I joined the Huntsland as R/O in October '68 for a 6 month trip!! paying off in March '70. Typical Marconi trick!! the skipper 'jumped' ship in Hamburg, 2/O was confined to his cabin and payed off without doing a watch, so much happened I could write a novel. However had a good time tramping round the world between the ages of 19 and 21


----------



## Thunder Down Under

Thought I'd bump this up.

My uncle (dec) was a Captain with O. Gross ships. His name being Ben(jamin) Harris.

Any antidotes/stories, good and bad, would be appreciated. PM me if you would like to keep them confidential.

Many thanks,

TDU


----------



## Alex Aitken

*Best Wishes*

I worked on the MV Huntsmore in 1965. I joined the ship in Rosario, Argentine, to South Shields and worked under Captain Smith. I passed a nice time on board. Now I live in Germany for a long time and will like to wish you all a Happy Christmas and all the best for 2019.
Alex


----------



## arthur elletson

hi alex, I was your cabin mate after you joined in Rosario ,after there we went to BA then japan and british Colombia then south shields , all the best for 2019 Arthur


----------



## Glynne P. Lawrence1936

My father was on Huntsmoor circa 1954 (+/- 1yr) Glynne P.Lawernce. his memories are sketchy bit he'd like to hear from anybody who might remember him. Thanks.


----------



## John Francis 1

sperm whale said:


> *Huntsland*
> 
> Good day Leonard,
> I was third mate on the Huntsland 1966 - 1967
> The Huntsmore had a crankcase explosion near to the Azores in March 1967 and my ship (Huntsland) towed her into the Azores. I never heard of her after that.
> 
> Nick


I joined the Huntsland in Hamburg 1964 and signed off in London 1965


----------

